# all my babies well almost all



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

i have been trying to post pics as promised but my comp skills are rubbish so the best i can do at the momement is to put them on my album.my boy ed has taken some lovely pics of oscar my hedgie and all his brothers and sisters.so if you want to take a look just go on my profile and click my album.kazx let me know what you think of the pics


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

do you like the pics?kazx 32 views feel free to comment.yhanks to shetlandlover for nice comment on little oscar in the bathxx


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

a big thank you to shetlandlover and geee and feathered bird lover for being nice enough and polite enough to leave nice messages after viewing my album and seeing my babies kazxx


----------

